# Diansheng 2x2??



## Cride5 (Oct 15, 2009)

While on the hunt for the illusive Maru 2x2, I stumbled across this..
http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-574a16849c4fdf07ab4db77f0064ffdf.htm?cm_cat=0

Does anyone have one of these? Any idea what its like?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 15, 2009)

it definitely surpassed Eastsheen2*2 because of its springs inside.
However, many people said that it will be more excellent if u use Diansheng's core and Eastsheen's corner pieces


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 15, 2009)

That is the screw spring 2x2. I got one from dealperfect (sorry). It is okay, but it tends to lock up a bit. Also, the core seems to have a crack in it now. 

Basically, it is an eastsheen w/ screws and springs. Possibly cheaper plastic.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 15, 2009)

that's why you want a maru 2x2


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 15, 2009)

i might just order a fewi need some new 2x2's


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i might just order a fewi need some new 2x2's



You mean the hacky-sack one from Nationals isn't good enough?


----------



## K3tchUP (Oct 15, 2009)

And where can you buy maru 2x2x2? Or even DS 2x2x2?


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 15, 2009)

K3tchUP said:


> And where can you buy maru 2x2x2? Or even DS 2x2x2?



No idea about the Maru 2x2 - searched quite a lot of sites, including Chinese and Japanese auction sites .. and found precisely nothing! 

As Ryanrex116 pointed out, the DS 2x2 can be bought on DealPerfect here, but I couldn't find any 'add to cart' button. Maybe its out of stock?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm totally gonna order this.


----------



## K3tchUP (Oct 15, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> K3tchUP said:
> 
> 
> > And where can you buy maru 2x2x2? Or even DS 2x2x2?
> ...



As far as i know DP was "redoing" their site and online order still can't be made.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 15, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> No idea about the Maru 2x2 - searched quite a lot of sites, including Chinese and Japanese auction sites .. and found precisely nothing!




http://maru.tw/


you know, you could have just go to their own site....


but they're not shipped outside taiwan, so that's not very helpful anyway


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 15, 2009)

DP is having some serious trouble for selling certain products and shipping them to countries where those products are illegal. I have my doubts whether they'll come out of this intact. It may be better to petition DX or FP to stock the items you're after (esp. if they're available on taobao.com).

EDIT: request a product at DX with the following form http://www.dealextreme.com/feedbacks/productrequest.dx


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 16, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea about the Maru 2x2 - searched quite a lot of sites, including Chinese and Japanese auction sites .. and found precisely nothing!
> ...



A right, I didn't realise Maru was Taiwanese, That helped a lot ... thanks!

So it looks like the main Taiwanese auction site is yahoo: http://tw.bid.yahoo.com/

.. and I found a yahoo shop which sells loads of Maru products here:
http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/c47056348?u=cuber_shop

I've sent an email to ask if they ship internationally, will let you know the outcome...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...




so how's it?


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 12, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> so how's it?



Ordered the Maru 2x2 from PopBuying on the 28th October, also ordered a Diansheng 2x2 on the 20th October ... neither have arrived yet  ... will post some comments when they eventually get here, if ever


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 12, 2009)

My Diensheng 2x2 finally arrived today and I have to say, compared to my well broken in ES 2x2 I wasn't really that impressed. Its much louder, stiffer and lockier. For a fair comparison tho, I'll need to use it for a while ... grind these cubies down...


----------



## Konsta (Nov 12, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> My Diensheng 2x2 finally arrived today and I have to say, compared to my well broken in ES 2x2 I wasn't really that impressed. Its much louder, stiffer and lockier. For a fair comparison tho, I'll need to use it for a while ... grind these cubies down...



Just change the ES cubies into your DS, I'll guarantee, you will love it.
Also, you might want to loosen up it a bit, if you haven't done it already.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > My Diensheng 2x2 finally arrived today and I have to say, compared to my well broken in ES 2x2 I wasn't really that impressed. Its much louder, stiffer and lockier. For a fair comparison tho, I'll need to use it for a while ... grind these cubies down...
> ...



Think I'll wait until I have a spare ES (I do like my trusty eastsheen). Cheers for the tip tho..


----------



## Konsta (Nov 13, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



I can understand that. I already destroyed one ES when I was trying to build screw/spring mech on my own(only the core is destroyed), but I still have 3 of them. Well, 2 actually, because now I have this godly hybrid.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, so my Maru 2x2s arrived today. Waiting for almost a month, and suddenly all my cubes come in droves!

Anyway, again its not as good as I expected. The screw-spring mechanism is nice, but a bit too tight out of the box. I tried loosening the springs off to compensate and the internal edges started popping 

The plastic is slightly soft which means it isn't responding to lube very well (and is still quite stiff feeling). Despite the spring mechanism, lockups are worse than my broken in ES. Again, it needs time to be broken in for a fair comparrison, but I doubt its ever going to replace my trusty EastSheen


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

did you spray the lube in the right place?


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> did you spray the lube in the right place?



Actually, just on the outer corners. After reading your post I soaked the inner mechanism with lube and its a little better, thx.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

im writing a tutorial on how to take apart the ES2x2. not sure when i'll finish it.


----------



## DSCuber (Aug 2, 2010)

*Maru 2x2*

Please give me some credit for this........
I you want any Maru Cube ever made go to http://www.marucube.com/index.php/maru-store
It's a cool site.....
Pros
They ship everywhere except the moon! 
They also sponsor competitions and sell replacement stickers!

Cons 
Shipping is $12


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 2, 2010)

DSCuber said:


> Please give me some credit for this........
> I you want any Maru Cube ever made go to http://www.marucube.com/index.php/maru-store
> It's a cool site.....
> Pros
> ...



please read the dates before you post.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by JeffDelucia
> please read the dates before you post.



So what if DSCuber adds a post to a really old thread?:confusedeople can still discuss the situation about the diansheng and maru 2x2. 


By the way, is the maru 2x2 good? You can get it in lightake and popbuying;


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 3, 2010)

I have this cube and it was good untill i tried to adjust the tension and the the screws got looser and it popped and then the core got a little crack in it. I could probably fix it if i have some spare time but its a good cube.


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 3, 2010)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x2_DS_Screw_Spring_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-24879 here you can buy


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is a couple of maru 2x2s


----------



## Erzz (Oct 3, 2010)

How good is the Maru compared to the LanLan?


----------



## Joker (Oct 3, 2010)

GH's are awesome


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 3, 2010)

DSCuber said:


> Please give me some credit for this........
> I you want any Maru Cube ever made go to http://www.marucube.com/index.php/maru-store
> It's a cool site.....
> Pros
> ...


 
Stop bumping prease.


----------



## ishumprod (Oct 3, 2010)

Joker said:


> GH's are awesome



GH's ??


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 3, 2010)

ishumprod said:


> GH's ??


 
Ghost Hand.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 5, 2010)

me local seller on traditional market sells for 5$ (super cheap)

pretty good, cuts corner very well, i like white plastic for 2x2's

but i dunno about hybirds


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

I hve a Diansheng 2x2 it's just a screw spring structure Eastsheen except it cuts corners better but it locks up (pieces get stuck inside each other)
I got it from here http://cubehaiyan.com/product_163.html


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2010)

LanLans are a lot better. Dianshengs lock up waaaay too much. They're basically the same price.

Edit: Just realised how old this thread is.


----------

